# Attached to a building?



## mcspringzy

Has anyone ever felt attached to a derelict building? Maybe one you dont want to see knock-down?


----------



## turkey

I'll be gutted if they flatten milenium mills, and get rid of the chimneys at battersea...

turk


----------



## wooble

Millennium Mills, as I pretty much 'discovered' it, and I've been there 12 or so times and slept on the rooftops several times when I've been in London and unable to get home. Even typing this makes me sad, cause I haven't been in and said hello in 3 months or so.


----------



## Major_Tom

mcspringzy said:


> Has anyone ever felt attached to a derelict building? Maybe one you dont want to see knock-down?



Severalls. Used to be _such_ a lovely, tranquil place. It's been painful watching the place get so comprehensively smashed and seeing all the fire damage appear. It's almost totally lost its aura of calmness now; feels most oppressive.


----------



## cardiffrail

RAF Yatesbury is one of my favourites. I have been there several times and even taken friends there. I feel more angry than sad that the site is being redeveloped. Even though some buildings remain due to listing, the character of the place will be gone. I'm not sure if I want to go back, knowing how it was when I first went there.


----------



## mcspringzy

I no I go on alot about hortham, but that wasnt my first love off derelict'ness. Me and mates found a warehouse in the industrial site, thornbury( North Bristol ) and we messed around in there for a good month or so untill word got out about its existance and young'uns distroyed the place. A good memory I have is when about 20 of us was playing man hunt aka. hide and seek, And we was hiding in the loft type thing, then we heard dogs barking, and my mate that was far away downstairs shouted "F***'IN RUN"!!!!!!!!!!! We got scared and ran, Later finding out 2 police vans and a police car pulled up. And they were after others in there(obiously). But druggies was using it aswell  , anyway she got torn down a few months ago. I was in morning for at least a month. but i got my revenge :evil: EVERYONE KEEP TELLING US ABOUT BUILDINGS YOU LOVE!


----------



## saul_son

Worsley AAOR, I spent so many years of my life so close to it, but never found it till I was skivin with a mate years later, and thats what got me involved in UE.

But also the Barnes has a special place in my heart, as does Battersea, even though I've never been, theres just something about it, maybe its Pink Floyd?!!lol! Also I'll be sad to see Whittingham get converted.


----------



## mcspringzy

This is unrelated but who owns the sites : SpaceMinusPeople?, NobodyThere? No1 talks about them on here?


----------



## sam

mcspringzy said:


> This is unrelated but who owns the sites : SpaceMinusPeople?, NobodyThere? No1 talks about them on here?



hey up! spaceminuspeople is Groobs, he's about somewhere still but not as often. as for me, i hardly mention nobodythere.co.uk myself! not much for self promotion, and besides, it's a nightmare of updating. i'll shout when i've finished it, 2009. 

by the way was it your site that had a link to me? i meant to say thanks and put a return link in the hortham tour but not got to that yet! 

in terms of getting attached to buildings, well.. the severalls boilers? apart from that, i always remember that part of the reason for doing ue and taking pics is that you know the place *won't* be there forever. so when it's not, and i've seen a couple vanish (st vincent's hospital, tottenham baths), i just remember that's why i took the pics! nothing stays the same..

sam


----------



## mcspringzy

Oh wow its sam then is it! Yeah I had you on the links for a while untill I changed the lay out, but I will have to put them all back on again. I was amazed by the amound of images you had of hortham, Yours was the thing that made me fall in love with hortham. Its a shame that theres only like 8 buildings aprox, left  
keep safe


----------



## funkymonkey

mcspringzy said:


> I no I go on alot about hortham, but that wasnt my first love off derelict'ness. Me and mates found a warehouse in the industrial site, thornbury( North Bristol ) and we messed around in there for a good month or so untill word got out about its existance and young'uns distroyed the place. A good memory I have is when about 20 of us was playing man hunt aka. hide and seek, And we was hiding in the loft type thing, then we heard dogs barking, and my mate that was far away downstairs shouted "F***'IN RUN"!!!!!!!!!!! We got scared and ran, Later finding out 2 police vans and a police car pulled up. And they were after others in there(obiously). But druggies was using it aswell  , anyway she got torn down a few months ago. I was in morning for at least a month. but i got my revenge :evil: EVERYONE KEEP TELLING US ABOUT BUILDINGS YOU LOVE!



was that the old dairy in the industrial estate, next to the recycling centre? If it was, I used to work there back in its hey day. was some lovely tounge 'n' groove pannelling in the m,anagers office that i would have loved to have seen!


----------



## mcspringzy

funkymonkey said:


> was that the old dairy in the industrial estate, next to the recycling centre? If it was, I used to work there back in its hey day. was some lovely tounge 'n' groove pannelling in the m,anagers office that i would have loved to have seen!



Yea thats it, If the managers office was next to the canteen with blue pannels? with double glazed windows? which someone through a door through??? Whats the story bhind that place? and have you got any pictures of the place by any chance?
Thanks


----------



## funkymonkey

mcspringzy said:


> Yea thats it, discribe where about the managers office was, Because it could refresh my memory. Whats the story behind that place? And do you have any pictures of the place by any chance????
> thanks



The managers office was literally in the from door and up the stairs. Aint got any pics, as wasnt really into UE when i was working there, was made redundant due to it closing. It closed in 2001 if I remember rightly. The site itself must have been atleast 20 years old or so.

It was a packaging plant for the express dairies organic 'tetrapac' line of products. If you go to safeway and buy a big bottle of organic milk, it used to come from that plant. Round the back were the 50,000 litre silos where the milk was kept, and the loading bays for the lorries. Inside, not sure if it was all taken when they moved, but in the large room closest to the front of the building was the boxing room, where the tetrapac bottles would come through from the filling room on a conveyor, and would be manually placed into boes and palletised ready for distribution. That was where i worked! Behind this room was the filling room, which was a level 3 clean room, had to wear special shoes etc to work in there. The main filling machine was about 15 foot tall and was the size of a small house! alongside the boxing room was the store, with shutters that used to be at the front of the building next to the road. All the rooms were kept at an ambient 3 degree, lovely for the hot august of 2001!

Was a cool place to work, except for the ugly hair nets and white overalls we had to wear!!!


----------



## mcspringzy

Wow! thanks. Sadly If that was the walls in the managers office, I got thrown through it. And it bloody hurt! lol do you know what tho's offices at the bottom end away from the place was for? We sadly only discovered them about a week before the place left my life  , but we had a good few months there! Sadly missed


----------



## slidingloopz

hrmm difficult...
it is a toss up between cane hill, west park and maybe queen liz as well!


----------



## James Hall

The only derelict buildings I've ever been properly 'attatched to' are ones that have connections with people I used to know, for example, Netherne has always been a 'special' place for me, because my late grandmother spent a while there suffering for depression - even though the building she was treated in has gone, it still holds a kind of sad sentimentality if you see what I mean?

Stammerham Cottages near where I live are the exception, I don't know anyone who lived there, but the belongings left behind tell a sad story and I can quite vividly picture the residents' hasty departure. I've visited so often it's become almost like an old friend, so to speak.


----------



## bish

For me it was Canadian Red Cross. Spent a long time there and took many photographs! Even got a good friend of mine hooked, he is publishing a book on his photographs now!


----------



## bish

Yes, self publishing, there are a few companies offering it now. 
This is what he tried to capture, the depressiveness etc of the place. 
Not sure when it comes out though.


----------



## paulo999

wooble said:


> Millennium Mills, as I pretty much 'discovered' it, and I've been there 12 or so times and slept on the rooftops several times when I've been in London and unable to get home. Even typing this makes me sad, cause I haven't been in and said hello in 3 months or so.



Millennium for me too. Haven't clocked up anywhere near as many visits but I first saw it as the backdrop to Jean Michelle Jarre's Destination Docklands 18 years ago. Then rediscovered it last summer when I was passing on the DLR. First time inside was amazing. Big grins all round as soon as we were all in.


----------



## soul_scientist

Its got be severalls for me as ive lived virtually right next door to it for the last 27 years and worked there for three years right up until they closed it in march 1997.

It was such a great place to work, beatiful surroundings, buildings even some of the patients there made you laugh to!

Its going to be a very sad day when they finally knock it down  , i might go and chain myself to a tree, that will stop them!


----------



## groundunder

i've always felt attached to HMS Royal Arthur.
i've lost count of the amount of times i have been there.i remember the first time i went the cover was still over the pool(therefore,it was dry and you could walk in it!),there was hardly any graffitti,and pretty much all the buildings were intact(except for the windows!).
it's out in the sticks(or so i thought),so i don't understand how and why people have come about wrecking the place.


----------



## Mr Sam

yeah quite a few building id rather not see go but i suppose its only a matter of time

i know its not really a building but Cold Overton ROC when i first went was in fairly good nick on the exterior slowly bits are falling off that shouldnt be and its not like it can be building land


----------



## johno23

mcspringzy said:


> Has anyone ever felt attached to a derelict building? Maybe one you dont want to see knock-down?



Well yes actually,mine is Derby Hippodrome,once I had been in and studied its history I was hooked.But it really got to me when I walked on and stood on the stage knowing what great stars and personalities had trod those very boards.It was a strange emotional moment and I was rather pleased that the rest of the team had moved on a little or they would have thought me mad or somethingBeen to the old place several times now,just draws me in everytime.


----------



## BigLoada

East Holywell Colliery, or Fenwick Pit as it is also known. Its just over the field from my house and have relatives who worked there. Its a trashed chav magnet now but I still love it. I know it will be going soon though as the council have plans to landscape the area, including the old pit heap which is still there.


----------



## MD

i like severalls water tower.
it was my 1st one and my fave.


----------



## **Mudlark**

not a building as such, but the steady dismantlement of Swan Hunters is saddening to see


----------



## Virusman26

J.N.Miller in Wolves. It's maybe the worst building in terms of condition that I've explored, but there is a certain "feeling" I get in there. Partly scary, as there is a dark under-tone to the place, but it just feels like people are still in there. I love th fact that a more recent mill over the canal has been turned into flats, the old low-level station is also being done up, and the entire train/bus station complex is being developed, yet this gem just sits there, watching over it all, rotting silently. Still spooks me out whenever I walk down that road towards it!!


----------



## Foxylady

Mine's got to be Racal Electronics in Seaton, Devon. After my first explore there I had a big grin on my face for weeks. The whole site has got such a fantastic feel to it, especially as it's on a side of the river/estuary that you can't normally get access to, with lots of quirky details and just a great place to chill out.
Due for demolition, sadly, but still time to get back there for another explore or two.


----------



## Poolie_Girl

Steetley Magnesite for me as I have spent all my life growing up basically under the shadow of the Chimney.

I live further along the seafront from the site and went to the school which is just at the other end of the road and have fond memories of the green / purple / orange smoke that used to come out of that chimney!

Also, it was my first proper explore and it's still my favourite place to have a wander but for all the times I have been and think I have seen it all I still find new stuff there even now.

Whenever I go away places I come home and the chimney is the first thing you see when arriving back in town so when its gone I will feel sad, not being able to enjoy spending a lazy Sunday afternoon taking piccys along there will upset me really.


----------



## BrickMan

whay too many buildings I feel attached too,

most attached to? probably doxford engines in sunderland, lived around 150m away from it for over a year, and in its near 20yrs of abondonment its gathered so much quality'ness, only to have it ripped out of it 2-3weeks ago when the pikies hit it for the patterned cast iron rads (easy enough to track down, then follow the trail backwards ) 

next one was prob our village manor house, lived in by an old geezer who finally passed on, donated the house to the council/parish, who then sold it to devolpers (g1/2 listed) who then ripped it down before the council parish could stop them, was gutwrenching! was a king george postbox in it too, also destroyed,. now two nasty cheap little bungalows sit on its site


----------



## King Al

Mine would be the one and only cane hill, not 100% sure why any more, but once i'm through that fence... not sure if its the right word but enchanting


----------



## **Mudlark**

looks like someone was attached to THIS building at one point........ 
hee hee!

(Mykal's pic btw, can't take credit!)


----------



## King Al

Question is though, where are they now?


----------



## Andyj23uk

mine has to be a toss up between Accrington Conservative club and Blackburn Royal Infirmary 

in terms of emotional attachment - i wpould say BRI wins by a head - 

i have spent the night there - no sleep just night shots and attempting to ninja past the security to gain access to previously denied wings 

and sat in the dark / cold / wet to recce security and develpe new entry points to stay one step ahead 

but BRI is now under demolition / convesion - the con club is stil there - all be it in dire staits - it looks reeasonably fine from the outside - but the roof is trashed - and water damage is getting worse 

and almost no one cares - the councill just boarded it up - and ignored the roof - now its sealed drum tight - but i know no repairs have happened 

i have exhausted the ` standard avenues ` - for example the buildings at risk register will only accept grade two star properties - the con club only has grade two status 


how do i advance the "cause" ???


----------



## Angelus

mcspringzy said:


> Has anyone ever felt attached to a derelict building? Maybe one you dont want to see knock-down?



Very much so. Very attached to Central tv Studios. I think its because I have a interest in television transmissions anyway. 

Its going to go soon and I dont want it to 

Been there 10 times now


----------



## mcspringzy

Lol, I made this thread like two years ago, how funny.


----------



## **Mudlark**

King Al said:


> Question is though, where are they now?



lol, thats easy.....
look for the dude walking around with a handcuff for a bracelet.....


----------



## nursepayne

Virusman26 said:


> J.N.Miller in Wolves. It's maybe the worst building in terms of condition that I've explored, but there is a certain "feeling" I get in there. Partly scary, as there is a dark under-tone to the place, but it just feels like people are still in there. I love th fact that a more recent mill over the canal has been turned into flats, the old low-level station is also being done up, and the entire train/bus station complex is being developed, yet this gem just sits there, watching over it all, rotting silently. Still spooks me out whenever I walk down that road towards it!!



Lol Virus there probably were people in there, when I visited there were squatters!


----------



## Virusman26

nursepayne said:


> Lol Virus there probably were people in there, when I visited there were squatters!



You know what, on the 3 times I've been, I've not heard another soul in the place. Just birds. Seen LOTS of stuff to suggest how many people actually "live" there, but during the 3 sunny days I've been......................No-one. Weird!


----------



## Stoka

I'd hate to see Whittingham go but at the end of the day there isn't much we can do about it unfortunately.


----------



## underitall

Great thread!
For me its RNAS, Portland, more spceific, up in the Control Tower, so peaceful, when your not crapping yourself because of the birds!
Iv been there 3 times, and allways want to go back.


----------



## MD

myself i like raf newton not sure why
followed by cane hill i think it was a big trek getting there and in but well worth it


----------



## dangermouse

*RAF Yatesbury*

RAF Yatesbury is still as it was for the last number of years looks like all the development has grinded to a halt, the only slight problem is the wholw site is now fenced off and one hanger is used to store motor vehicles . Although we did sneek in and managed to take some great glamour shots with the derelict buildings as a backdrop we did ask around but the owner lives in Oman and is not available .
We have tried to contact the estate agents that deal with the property but never got an answer back so we suspect the owner has not paid them either and the property has just been left to it's own devices.

We love the location and try to take photo shoots there as often as we can.


----------



## whodareswins

Wow, old thread. For me it has to be Barrow Gurney. My first explore and revisited many 'o time, not to mention very local .


----------



## TeeJF

I got very attached to one in Germany... by a pailing spike through my pants... does that count?


----------



## Ewoodsambo3

Andyj23uk said:


> mine has to be a toss up between Accrington Conservative club and Blackburn Royal Infirmary
> 
> in terms of emotional attachment - i wpould say BRI wins by a head -
> 
> i have spent the night there - no sleep just night shots and attempting to ninja past the security to gain access to previously denied wings
> 
> and sat in the dark / cold / wet to recce security and develpe new entry points to stay one step ahead
> 
> but BRI is now under demolition / convesion - the con club is stil there - all be it in dire staits - it looks reeasonably fine from the outside - but the roof is trashed - and water damage is getting worse
> 
> and almost no one cares - the councill just boarded it up - and ignored the roof - now its sealed drum tight - but i know no repairs have happened
> 
> i have exhausted the ` standard avenues ` - for example the buildings at risk register will only accept grade two star properties - the con club only has grade two status
> 
> 
> how do i advance the "cause" ???




I would love for you to fill out a survey on what you want to see happen to the conservative club. I know the owner and I am asking members of the local community to fill out a survey on their opinion of what they think should be done with it. I will then pass them on to the owner. I don't think it will make much of a difference though as he as told me that it has fallen into disrepair and there is no option but to demolish it,
but together maybe we could save this building!?
Have you ever been inside it while it has been derelict?

*SAVE ACCRINGTON CONSERVATIVE CLUB!!*


----------



## Ramsgatonian

I definitely feel a level of attachment to the Rank Hovis Mills in Ramsgate. My first explore, and have been there countless times as it is near me. Recently been sealed up - although I feel it needed this, as in recent times I bumped into metal thieves every time I was in there.


----------



## Angelus

Angelus said:


> Very much so. Very attached to Central tv Studios. I think its because I have a interest in television transmissions anyway.
> 
> Its going to go soon and I dont want it to
> 
> Been there 10 times now



Ha and 4 years later its still there. Although stripped and sod all to see now 



nursepayne said:


> Lol Virus there probably were people in there, when I visited there were squatters!



The most unnerving building I have been in. As soon as I went in I wanted to get out. Hated it.


----------



## TeeJF

ALL the buildings at Beelitz Heilstatten.


----------



## Derelictspaces

The Thames Water bunker in Blunsdon, back in my more drunk school life loads of us used to use it to chill out in when the weather was too bad to trawl the village. I've even slept down there a couple times. Seems a shame now, back then I didn't appreciate what it was, the I got into UE and things changed, I went down and took loads of photos and generally gained more of an appreciation for it. 

It's not gone, and provably won't, but Thames Water have stuck some massive CCTV cameras, the sort that pick up heat and zoom like fudge in on it. So going there is risky to say the least now. Especially given we are only 5 mins from the Swindon main police station at Gablecross.


----------



## DreadHead

Might sound odd but I have a love for Cwm Coke Works.

My first solo 'splore and have spent three days there so far from sunrise to sunset and I just love the place.

If anyone in charge of cwm is reading this, please don't break it


----------



## HughieD

Bryncir Manor, North Wales. Many childhood visits. Happy days! Archive report coming soon....


----------



## nightwalker

Hellingly asylum was the building i was most attached too, so gutted its almost gone now, didnt find it creepy at all day or night just atmospheric, good times.


----------

